# Ihr (Höflichkeitsform)



## giorgik5

In einigen Serien habe ich gehört, dass Ihr anstatt Sie(3.Pl. für Höflichkeit) verwendet wurde? Könnt ihr mir erklären, warum ist es so? Ist das Altdeutsch?


----------



## Frieder

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Was wurde statt _Sie_ verwendet?


----------



## giorgik5

Frieder said:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Was wurde statt _Sie_ verwendet?


z.B. Kannt Ihr mir das reichen? anstatt - Können Sie mir das reichen?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Um die Frage zu beantworten, zitiere ich aus Höflichkeitsform – Wikipedia:


> Die Anredeform mit „Ihr“ wird gelegentlich als _Ihrzen_ bezeichnet und gilt entweder als veraltet oder als aus der jeweiligen Dialektform übernommen.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Was wurde statt _Sie_ verwendet?


Das steht doch in #1.  Statt 'Sie' wurde 'Ihr' verwendet.
Ich würde sagen: ja, bei den Serien ist es ein veralteter Gebrauch.


----------



## Kajjo

giorgik5 said:


> In einigen Serien habe ich gehört, dass Ihr anstatt Sie(3.Pl. für Höflichkeit) verwendet wurde?


Das ist sehr altes Deutsch und eine damalige Höflichkeitsform. In Filmen oder Serien klingt es dann immer gleich mittelalterlich und nach Adel.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das ist sehr altes Deutsch und eine damalige Höflichkeitsform. In Filmen oder Serien klingt es dann immer gleich mittelalterlich und nach Adel.


Naja, so alt nun auch wieder nicht. Das _Siezen _kam erst im gehobenen Bürgertum des 18. Jahrhunderts auf, um die standesabhängige Asymmetrie von _Ihrzen_ und _Erzen _zu überwinden. Allgemein durchgesetzt hat sich dies in Deutschland und Österreich aber erst im Laufe des 19. Jahrhunderts, in der Schweiz östlich der Reuss bis Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts und westlich der Reuss bis heute nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Naja, so alt nun auch wieder nicht.


Na ja, das ist für mich schon sehr alt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass sich Hochdeutsch ja auch erst um 1800 schriftsprachlich so richtig etabliert hat. 

Aus zeitgenössischer Sicht klingt "Ihrzen" nach Vergangenheit und soll in Filmen und Serien auch so wahrgenommen werden. Und zwar typischerweise nicht nach >1850 sondern noch viel älter.


----------



## JClaudeK

giorgik5 said:


> z.B. Kannt Könnt Ihr mir das reichen? anstatt - Können Sie mir das reichen?


Bist Du sicher, dass es sich nicht einfach um eine ganz normale Anrede handelt, nämlich um duzen im Plural!



*Singular**Plural*Kannst *du* mir das reichen?Könnt *ihr* mir das reichen?Willst *du* mit uns kommen?Wollt *ihr* mit uns kommen?


----------



## Hutschi

Da kann man bei entsprechendem historischem Kontext  ziemlich sicher sein.
Mittelalterlich klingt es aber eher nicht.  (Das Mittelalter liegt etwa zwischen 500 und 1500). 



giorgik5 said:


> In einigen Serien habe ich gehört, dass Ihr anstatt Sie(3.Pl. für Höflichkeit) verwendet wurde? Könnt ihr mir erklären, warum ist es so? Ist das Altdeutsch?


Es ist eher eine ältere Form von Neuhochdeutsch. "Altdeutsch" ist kein besonders scharf definierter Begriff. Duden sagt: "aus früheren deutschen Kulturepochen (besonders dem 15./16. Jahrhundert) stammend oder sie nachahmend. altdeutsch


Welcher Art sind die Serien? Wann spielen sie? Eventuell hat Claude recht und die Leute sprechen sich dort mit "du" (Einzahl) oder "ihr" (Mehrzahl) an. Das wäre der Fall, wenn die Serie in der Gegenwart spielt. Aber es ist dann keine Höflichkeitsform und entspricht nicht dem Kontext in #1.

Es gab verschiedene Formen des Ihrzens, nur noch die Form, mehrere Personen mit "Ihr" anzureden, die man sonst duzt, ist noch aktuell, abgesehen von lokalen Besonderheiten.

Ihrzen – Wikipedia

*Ihrzen* bezeichnet nach Wikipedia:



> die Anrede mehrerer Personen mit „ihr“ statt „Sie“, siehe Pronominale Anredeform#Anrede mit ihr
> in bestimmten Sprachen die Anrede einer Person mit „Ihr“ statt „Sie“, im Standardhochdeutschen veraltet, siehe Höflichkeitsform#Anrede in der 2. Person Plural (Ihr)
> die früher im Deutschen übliche Anrede einer hohen Person mit „Ihr“, siehe Pluralis Majestatis



Nur die erste Form ist noch aktuell, aber es ist keine Höflichkeitsform.
Nach dem Kontext geht es um die zweite Form, eventuell auch um die dritte Form.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Mittelalterlich klingt es aber eher nicht. (Das Mittelalter liegt etwa zwischen 500 und 1500).


Na ja, wenn Filme oder Serien im allerweitesten Sinne im Mittelalter spielen, so sprechen die Figuren natürlich trotzdem Hochdeutsch -- nur eben mit einigen Floskeln und Anreden eingemischt, die das Alte verkörpern sollen. Dass die damals nicht wirklich Hochdeutsch gesprochen haben, ist doch wohl logisch.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Welcher Art sind die Serien? Wann spielen sie? Eventuell hat Claude recht und die Leute sprechen sich dort mit "du" (Einzahl) oder "ihr" (Mehrzahl) an. Das wäre der Fall, wenn die Serie in der Gegenwart spielt. Aber es ist dann keine Höflichkeitsform und entspricht nicht dem Kontext in #1.



Solange wir nicht mehr über diese Serien wissen, müssen wir spekulieren.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es sich in den besagten Serien um "mittelalterliche Höflichkeitsfloskeln" handelt, eher  gering.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, man braucht Kontext, um das entscheiden zu können. Wie immer. Ein Ausschnitt aus der Serie wäre gut.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Na ja, wenn Filme oder Serien im allerweitesten Sinne im Mittelalter spielen, so sprechen die Figuren natürlich trotzdem Hochdeutsch -- nur eben mit einigen Floskeln und Anreden eingemischt, die das Alte verkörpern sollen. Dass die damals nicht wirklich Hochdeutsch gesprochen haben, ist doch wohl logisch.


Stimmt. In diesem Kontext wird es dann auch oft verwendet, als altertümelnde Sprache.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Na ja, das ist für mich schon sehr alt.


Eigentlich nicht. Der Übergang vom _Ihrzen _und _Erzen _zum _Siezen _gehört in eine späte Entwicklungsstufe des Neuhochdeutschen und ist von "mittelalterlich", was sprachgeschichtlich die Zeit von Althochdeutsch bis beginnendes Frühneuhochdeutsch entspricht, ist das schon _sehr_ weit entfernt. Ich persönlich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern je geihrzt geworden zu sein, aber geerzt worden zu sein, daran kann ich durchaus noch erinnern, wenngleich es auch damals schon recht angestaubt wirkte.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> sprachgeschichtlich die Zeit von Althochdeutsch bis beginnendes Frühneuhochdeutsch entspricht,


Wir diskutieren über Filme und Serien, nicht über die historische Realität.

In solchen Medien kommt "Ihr" als Höflichkeitsform recht oft vor, um das entsprechende Ambiente zu erzeugen. 

"Erzen" ist mir persönlich noch nie begegnet, weder real noch im Film.


----------



## Hutschi

"Jungfer, sie gefällt mir." DEFA
(Weibliche Form, Filmtitel)


----------



## Alemanita

Wenn man ins Theater geht, sieht man ab und an (momentan in Pforzheim oder auch in Bad Homburg) eine Aufführung von "Woyzeck" von Georg Büchner; dort hört man, z.B. in der achten Szene den Doktor Woyzeck so anreden: "Ich hab's gesehn Woyzeck: Er hat auf die Straße gepisst, (...)."
Woyzeck hingegen siezt den Doktor: "Sehn Sie Herr Doktor, manchmal hat man so'nen Charakter, so'ne Struktur".
Zitiert nach der Ausgabe bei Anaconda-Verlag, 2007
Ebenfalls ist eine grandiose Verfilmung mit Klaus Kinski bei youtube verfügbar. Wo auch geerzt wird.
Hier, bei ca. 7:30 
Woyzeck: "Der Herr sprach: Lasset die Kindlein zu mir kommen". 
Der Hauptmann: "Was sagt Er da? (...) Wenn ich sag Er so mein ich Ihn, Ihn" (und klopft Woyzeck dabei auf die Brust).

Edit: Pforzheim, Bad Homburg gestrichen, da nicht sicher, dafür: ab 3. Oktober 2021 in Hannover.


----------



## raamez

Vor Kurzem habe ich auf Netflix die Kinderserie Avatar mir angeguckt. In dieser wird die Höflichkeitsform Ihrzen recht häufig verwendet. Beispielweise zwischen den Figuren Prinz Zuko und seinem Onkel General Iroh wird dies - aus welchem Grund wie immer - stets so gehandhabt. Auf Youtube: /watch?v=8CeJNkB6r7g


----------



## Hutschi

Es stellt hier den Umgang im Adel dar. (Der General spricht zum _Prinzen_.) Der Prinz ist  der Thronfolger oder einer der Thronfolger in einer Monarchie.
Es ist märchenhaft-archaische Sprache.


----------



## Darkicity

Also, ich jetzt schaue die Serie Barbarians an, und ich habe etwas interessantes bemerkt. Sie benutzen das Wort "Ihr" anstatt "Sie, wann sie formalen wollen sein. Also, meine Frage ist; wann war das Wort Sie benutzen um formale zu sein anstatt"Ihr"? Das ist interessant das es wie italienische Lei ist. Die weibliche Form der dritten Personen


----------



## elroy

Hallo,

gib uns bitte einen konkreten Satz an, in dem Deiner Meinung nach „Ihr“ statt „Sie“ verwendet wurde.


----------



## Darkicity

elroy said:


> Hallo,
> 
> gib uns bitte einen konkreten Satz an, in dem Deiner Meinung nach „Ihr“ statt „Sie“ verwendet wurde.


Also der Satz war "Ihr wisst unsere Sprache".
Aber ich frage über wann sie  "Sie" fangen zu benutzen an. War es wie die Spanisch und in 15-16 Jahrhundert?


----------



## berndf

_Sie_ als Höflichkeitsform entstand im 18. Jahrhundert und löste _er_ und _Ihr_ ab. Das deutsche _Sie _ist eindeutig Plural und nicht feminin singular. Eine Verbindung mit dem Italienischen _Lei _besteht nicht. Das das Nominativpronomen der dritten feminin auch _sie_ heißt, ist zufällig.


----------



## Darkicity

berndf said:


> _Sie_ als Höflichkeitsform entstand im 18. Jahrhundert und löste _er_ und _Ihr_ ab. Das deutsche _Sie _ist eindeutig Plural und nicht feminin singular. Eine Verbindung mit dem Italienischen _Lei _besteht nicht. Das das Nominativpronomen der dritten feminin auch _sie_ heißt, ist zufällig.


Ah, alles klar! Vielen Dank für diese Antwort


----------

